

Why Facebook’s video theft problem can’t last - OrwellianChild
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/7/9114149/facebook-freebooting-video-copyright-infringement

======
mschuster91
Youtube and Facebook aren't even the most fucked-up video thieves.

Just look at major media portals. For example, Spiegel Online regularly
"republishes" youtube videos on their website, prefaces them with unskippable
30+ sec. ads and doesn't even LINK to the original source, they just credit
with a video overlay "youtube/$username". Original content creator doesn't
even get clicks because most people are too fucking lazy to copy-type 30+char
user names or because the uploader has changed names or a typo happened...

And they're not the only ones, it's a widespread problem in German news sites.

------
lingben
facebook as a platform and business is hollow, but very few realize it. this
is similar to Enron, Madoff, the financial crisis, Groupon, etc. history has
shown that 99.99999% of people totally miss these business models that are
built on a MASSIVELY fraudulent or hollow foundation.

When the music stops thousands and thousands of gallons of pixels will be
spilt trying to explain how nobody saw their collapse coming and why they are
not to blame.

Here are two videos that succinctly introduce the reality of facebook's
mirage:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ZqXlHl65g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ZqXlHl65g)

------
steeples
No mention of the DMCA in this? A lot of the anxiety of content theft has been
silo-ed away with the DMCA. Really people have to earn the right to get upset
over intellectual property theft when we have mechanisms in place like the
DMCA

